# Feedback on Standing Seam Metal Roof Proposal



## ToSoFlo (10 mo ago)

Hi, I would appreciate feedback on this quote for a metal roof in Southeast Florida. Is there anything that should be noted and is missing, any gotchas I should lookout for? The roof is approximately 3,000 sq ft. It's a rip and replace. Current roof is cement tile. 

Is the recommended substrate efficient for this type of roof and installation?
Is the specified amount of repairs acceptable? 
Is the optional secondary water barrier worth the extra $2K?
Are the payment terms fair?

I received another quote for a tile roof from the same installer. I will post if I decide not to go ahead with the metal roof. Thank you in advance.

Proposal details:

Steep Slope Roofing - Standing Seam Metal Roof
Install one layer each of ASTM D226 type II & Class A fire barrier ‘Versashield’ over wood substrate.
Mechanically fasten one layer of ¼” Securock® to wood substrate, and fully adhere one layer of .060mil TPO (white) to the Securock® (Cricket area only)
Supply & install 24 ga Galvalume standard color 16” wide Versaloc 1.5 roof panel system
Flash all vents and penetrations as per manufacturer’s specifications.

Proposed Total: $66,000.00

Optional Add-on: Secondary Water Barrier - Install 6” self-adhering strips to plywood joints: $2,000.00

Ten-year warranty on all roofing installed.

Terms of Service
Not included is any permit fees, skylights,HZHV mitigation,asbestos removal, decking repairs greater than 100 sq ft, mechanical or electrical supports/stands, or any other item(s) not mentioned in the scope of work listed above. *Note 100 sq. feet of sheathing replacement is included; any sheathing replacement exceeding this limit shall be an additional fee as follows: $3.05/sq. ft., Fascia $8.75 LFT This quote is only valid for 30 days
1. Existing deck deflections may be visible upon completion of the new roof system and corrections of this type are outside of our scope of work listed above. 2. Oil canning is a natural occurrence in sheet metal and not reason for rejection. 3. Due to volatile shipping and material fluctuations any material pricing increases prior to shipping of materials will be considered a change order and are due upon delivery. 4. Any changes in this contract must be written and may require a change order. 5. Change orders must be paid in full prior to the change order work being completed. Payments as follows: (due upon delivery of invoice) 10% deposit, 45% material delivery, 30% dry-in, Balance upon completionFailure to make timely payments will result in demobilization of the job until payments are current. After 30 days the maximum interest allowed by law will accrue on the unpaid balance until paid in full. All reasonable attorney fees to recover unpaid balances will be the responsibility of residence owner.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Seems a littler steep to me, but I'm not all that familiar with Florida pricing with all the extra steps ans inspections required. Also curious as to the rational behind putting TPO on the cricket/s. And you should realize the guy probably already has a buyer lined up for your tiles. In my area, that price would be about right for a true (mechanicaly hemmed) standing seam roof, not a snap lock system.


----------



## EcoShieldRoofs (7 mo ago)

I think this is super reasonable. This is not a job or project you ask or lead with "Does pricing sound good?" There is a lot of labor going into this. This is a mechanically seamed roof panel. I priced one this week for 60k at 38 squares(3800 sqaure feet) Same panels, 24g, kynar coated, striated, mechanically seamed. The real question is that enough to replace all your sheathing and decking, because the wood is going to reveal every dip. You dont want to put a 66k roof on and wish you would have replaced all the decking. Also, be aware with your fluctuation in temp through the seasons, and naturally in metal, there will be contraction and expansion which could cause panels to look or seem buckled. The installation is much more important than the products going on the roof. I would say that you need them to own if they install clips too tight or incorrectly that issue is on them...


----------

